
The Math Equation That Tried to Stump the Internet - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/02/science/math-equation-pedmas-bemdas-bedmas.html
======
dalleh
I don't know why this equation stumped the internet. Order of precedence is
something very, very axiomatic. If anything this equation proves or stating is
the fact that ambiguous equation is total nonsense.

